# Did Francis Lai compose the best music ever composed for an erotic movie?



## atsizat

Did Francis Lai compose the best music ever composed for an erotic movie?


----------



## atsizat

88 views, no comments?


----------



## Art Rock

Well, to be fair....

1. Not everyone here watches erotic movies;
2. For those who do, not everyone will admit it;
3. For those who admit it, they may not pay too much attention to the music...

:devil:


----------



## atsizat

Art Rock said:


> Well, to be fair....
> 
> 1. Not everyone here watches erotic movies;
> 2. For those who do, not everyone will admit it;
> 3. For those who admit it, they may not pay too much attention to the music...
> 
> :devil:


But the music is too good.

Did you even listen to it?

And I care a hell lot about music myself regardless of what kinda movie I watch. This is why I am on music forum.

I actually listened to its music 4 years before I watched the movie. So why not listen to the music?

The movie isn't good but its music is perfect. Thanks to Francis Lai. So its music needs to be listened.


----------



## atsizat

I don't want a person who makes a comment before he listens to the music above.

What kinda pre judgement is that? Listen to the music before you commit. It isn't that hard.


----------



## Art Rock

Your question was not that "What do you think of this particular music in the YouTube video", your question was far broader, and answers to the question you actually asked will probably be scarce for the reasons given.

I did listen to it by the way, and it does not appeal to me much. He has done better (imo) in other movies, in particular Love Story and Bilitis. Even there, it's work I don't particularly need to hear.


----------



## Forster

Well, I viewed it in the first instance because all I could see in the 'New Posts' listing was:

*Did Francis Lai compose the best music ever composed*

I was curious to read such a thread...but then couldn't answer your question because I've watched so few erotic movies that I could hardly make a comparison. I've not seen more than clips of _Emmanuelle_, despite the fact that it's what (allegedly) _every _red-blooded 15 year old at the time was trying to get into the cinema to see.

TBH, I can only recall one erotic movie that I have seen, which was _Private Vices, Public Virtues _(or was it the other way around?) and I recall nothing much about that as it was 40-odd years ago.

So, sorry, I've nothing else to contribute.


----------



## KevinJS

She didn’t move for the entire four minutes. I’m confused. Is it about necrophilia, or was she asleep? Music was OK, but didn’t exactly make up for the static movie. I’ll pass, thanks.


----------



## Bulldog

I wasn't going to comment, but atsizat keeps asking for feedback so here's mine. I find the music a failure. It starts off sad then meanders into extremely sugary territory, and I don't associate eroticism with either of those qualities.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Bulldog said:


> I find the music a failure.


Hello, Mr. Bully


----------



## Bulldog

hammeredklavier said:


> Hello, Mr. Bully


So long, Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## atsizat

Forster said:


> Well, I viewed it in the first instance because all I could see in the 'New Posts' listing was:
> 
> *Did Francis Lai compose the best music ever composed*
> 
> I was curious to read such a thread...but then couldn't answer your question because I've watched so few erotic movies that I could hardly make a comparison. I've not seen more than clips of _Emmanuelle_, despite the fact that it's what (allegedly) _every _red-blooded 15 year old at the time was trying to get into the cinema to see.
> 
> TBH, I can only recall one erotic movie that I have seen, which was _Private Vices, Public Virtues _(or was it the other way around?) and I recall nothing much about that as it was 40-odd years ago.
> 
> So, sorry, I've nothing else to contribute.


I've been listening to this music for exactly 4 years and I hadn't watched the movie until a few days ago. Exactly 4 years later, I watched the movie for this music.

Good music gives power to movies regardless of what kind of movies they are. I find this music to be more depressing (melancholic) than the music of Love Story.

But I actually gotta stop listening to depressing music. It ruins my psychology as I am already a depressed person.

Music like this ruins my psychology.


----------



## atsizat

KevinJS said:


> She didn't move for the entire four minutes. I'm confused. Is it about necrophilia, or was she asleep? Music was OK, but didn't exactly make up for the static movie. I'll pass, thanks.


You make no sense. It is a picture. How are you supposed to move in a picture?

Aside from that, it has nothing to do with movie. It is a random picture.


----------

